# Fog Light Removal/Installation Help



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Has anyone removed or tinkered around with replacing fog light bulbs on a Mk2 Tiguan? 

Just picked up some fogs for hers and wanted to see what was the best way to tackle this with minimal effort and not scratching things up.

Any feedback available?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

Not 100% sure. But I recall that our cars don’t even have brackets or relays set up for them. You’ll probably have to do a lot of cutting and digging for info and re wiring. 

Not 100% sure though. Hopefully some body else chimes in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

I’m comfortable doing the wiring and getting the proper switch to make them work. They should fit because other models come equipped with fogs. I can’t imagine they’d modify bumpers to fit/not fit fogs or bumper plastics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueTempest (Apr 7, 2001)

I'm interested in adding fogs to my wife's Tiguan. Where did pick up the housings? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

BlueTempest said:


> I'm interested in adding fogs to my wife's Tiguan. Where did pick up the housings?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Ebay.de had a set. Not sure there are more, but check there often.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Wife’s home and it looks like the plastic pieces are actually one piece. I would need SE or SEL lower corner trim to get the fogs mounted.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

I know that somebody tried and the bumper is completely different. As they stopped production on it half way through. If you do some searching. I know it’s on the forum somewhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustwood (Jul 21, 2018)

bmxp said:


> I know that somebody tried and the bumper is completely different. As they stopped production on it half way through. If you do some searching. I know it’s on the forum somewhere.


This would explain why the 2018 SE I recently purchased doesn't include fog lights - right? 

I was trying to figure out how to turn them on, then I got out and realized that I don't have them. I did some searching and apparently in early production an SE could be ordered with fog lights, but at some point that option was withdrawn - at least in the US. Is that correct? I can't imagine why they would do that on a crossover (or really any car these days). I don't use them very often, but at times I will miss having them.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

rustwood said:


> This would explain why the 2018 SE I recently purchased doesn't include fog lights - right?
> 
> I was trying to figure out how to turn them on, then I got out and realized that I don't have them. I did some searching and apparently in early production an SE could be ordered with fog lights, but at some point that option was withdrawn - at least in the US. Is that correct? I can't imagine why they would do that on a crossover (or really any car these days). I don't use them very often, but at times I will miss having them.


Earlier SE models came with fog lights (mine did) but you did not have to order them, they were standard equipment. From what I read, they stopped putting fogs on SEs about a week or 2 after my car was built. My car was built on 8/24/2017.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

Yes the S has completely different lower bumper no cutouts as you have found. You could probably graft them in there and drill holes for the bolts. Use black nylon bolts and they will blend in. or just glue them in. cutting the holes will be the tough part. You could also buy a lower bumper valance with the fog light cutouts. Keep us posted.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Groot


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

search "5NA" tiguan on ebay and you will find the fogs and bumper trim. super expensive shipping from europe.


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

*Foglights trim*

https://pl.aliexpress.com/item/CAPQX-Front-Bumper-fog-light-cover-For-Volkswagen-VW-Tiguan-2017-Fog-lamp-shell-Foglight-cap/32862527397.html?spm=a2g17.10010108.1000016.1.7edb2f38MqYyq4&isOrigTitle=true

https://pl.aliexpress.com/item/CAPQX-Front-Fog-light-lamp-For-VW-Tiguan-2017-Auto-Front-bumper-foglamp-foglight/32862559183.html?spm=a2g17.10010108.1000013.1.205d5a1dW6DLdx&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller&scm=1007.13339.90158.0&scm_id=1007.13339.90158.0&scm-url=1007.13339.90158.0&pvid=70feff97-3b2d-4690-908c-92b8f4c974eb

try china ebay, it is Tiguan L there


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks fellas. My only option is to obtain that lower trim to accommodate the fogs.

Purchased: I’ll report back when I get them on the missus’ car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

They are on. The AliExpress link above helped and the lower plastics were OEM with VAG stickers still affixed.

They fit perfectly but do not “work”, however there are pre-drilled holes for the fogs to seat into and mount. I would need the actual fog light harness and a new headlight/foglight switch to get them to physically power on and function.

I apologize for the potato pics. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

How did you end up wiring them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

jono119 said:


> How did you end up wiring them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven’t gotten around to doing so just yet. In due time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbee007 (Sep 2, 2018)

Is it easy to remove and install the plastic cover? 

Mine didn’t come with fog lights and it’s not even an option. 

Thanks!


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

kbee007 said:


> Is it easy to remove and install the plastic cover?
> 
> Mine didn’t come with fog lights and it’s not even an option.
> 
> Thanks!


Very easy. There might be a few pictures a few posts up. I haven’t gone on here in awhile.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

Any updates on this? Did you figure out how to turn them on?


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

Dizzlez said:


> Any updates on this? Did you figure out how to turn them on?


Not sure if the PP figured out the wiring, but see my post #4 in this thread:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-Part-Help&p=112706959&posted=1#post112706959


----------



## ReD-07-GTI (Mar 29, 2015)

*R-Line*

anyone done a removal on an R-line?


----------



## VolksBerry (Dec 2, 2019)

*Adjustment*

How do you adjust the level of them???


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

VolksBerry said:


> How do you adjust the level of them???


Ah, the adjustment screws......


----------

